# Anfaengerfrage: Ein mechanisches Handventil soll elektrisch angetrieben werden.



## wave (15 Februar 2022)

Ich habe keine Erfahrung in Antriebstechnik und deshalb ist dies eine Anfängerfrage.

Die Lösung muss nicht zwingend im Siemens Universum zu finden sein.

 gesucht wird eine kompakte Antriebslösung für folgendes Ventil:

 ein mechanisches Handventil Soll automatisiert also elektrisch angetrieben werden.

Es muss lediglich die End positionen “Zu” und  “Auf” anfahren.

Die Antriebswelle mit dem handrad macht ca 20 Umdrehungen.  Bei der Drehbewegung fuehrt die Welle einen Weg von ca 10 mm in axialer Richtung aus. Das mechanische anflanschen eines Antriebs ist problemlos da es eine vierkantaufnahme gibt.

 Der Drehwiderstand ist ca 50 Ncm.

Die “Zu” Position ist bei Erreichen eines Drehmoment von  2 Newtonmeter erreicht.

Der Antrieb wird ca fünfmal am Tag diese Funktion des Öffnen und Schließen des Ventils ausführen.

Muss man zwingend Positionssensoren  installieren oder

kann man so etwas über die Stromaufnahme des Antriebs auslesen?

Vielen Dank fuer durchlesen


----------



## escride1 (15 Februar 2022)

Wir nutzen für solche Aufgaben einfache Ventilantriebe. Diese werden in der Regel mit 0-10V(2-10V) sowie 24VDC angesprochen und für eine Rückmeldung steht für uns dann 2-10V zur Verfügung. Bei den meisten ist die Erkennung Auf/Zu automatisch integriert. Es wird einmal der Hub gefahren und dann ist das Ventil "kalibriert".

Wenn Du nach Ventilantrieb suchst, dann findest Du dutzende Hersteller. Danfoss, Siemens, Belimo, ...
Von uns priorisiert, da wir hier auch gleich das passende Ventil mitbestellen können wenn wir eins brauchen ist Belimo.

Du möchtest zwar nur Auf/Zu anfahren, jedoch kenne ich da keinen Ventilantrieb der das macht. Wir regeln mit solchen Antrieben immer nur. Vielleicht aber hilft es Dir dennoch wenn Du 0,10V durchschleifst.

Du schreibst Vierkant, das haben die meisten die ich so kenne. Aber entscheidend ist ja der Umbau darum und wie das Ventil zu befestigen ist.


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Februar 2022)

Moin Wave,

da Du einen Multiturn-Antrieb benötigst, wirst Du vermutlich bei elektrischen Antrieben hängen bleiben.
Diese gibt es mit und ohne eigene Intelligenz.
Es gibt welche, denen gibst Du einen Impuls und die fahren bis in Endlage, entweder Abschaltung über Drehmoment oder über Endlage. Da bekommst Du dann über einen Hilfskontakt der Elektronik die Rückmeldung. Die werten in der Regel auch Fehler aus, wie Timeout oder Blockierung.
Es gibt auch welche, die haben keine eigene Intelligenz und werden in der Regel nur über die Endlage abgeschaltet, indem diese den Fahrbefehl unterbrechen.
Ein Vierkant alleine reicht aber ja nicht, um den Antrieb anzuflanschen. Der Antrieb muß auch befestigt werden. Hast Du dafür Aufnahmen?
Wie sieht es mit Notbetätigung aus? Muß das Ventil ggf. auch ohne Antrieb gefahren werden können? Dann muß da ggf. noch ein Getriebe zwischen.
Antriebshersteller gibt es viele. Hier muß man das mechanisch, elektrisch und finanziell Passende für sich raussuchen: Samson, Emerson, Schiebel, Auma und natürlich viele asiatische.


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

wave schrieb:


> Die Antriebswelle mit dem handrad macht ca 20 Umdrehungen.


Du suchst nen Antrieb, welcher keinen Hub oder Winkel macht sondern 20 Umdrehungen?
Da fällt mir aus dem Kopf nichts ein, d.h. ich würde ein neues Ventil incl. Antrieb kaufen. Da gibts x ordentliche und preiswerte Hersteller, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben...

Mach mal nen Foto von dem Ventil und stells hier rein...

Welche Nennweite hat das Ventil? Bei 50Ncm eher was kleines?

Für welche Branche wird das benötigt?

Gibts weitere Anforderungen, wie Ex SIL Notposition bei Stromausfall usw....

Evtl. kann der Hersteller des Ventils auch nen passenden Antrieb liefern?


----------



## wave (15 Februar 2022)

Ich bin begeistert von den konstruktiven Beiträgen.

Die Heizungsventil Antriebe fallen wohl raus weil die meines Wissens alle nur eine lineare Bewegung machen.

Das Thema “Anflanschadapter” mit Momenten Abstützung wird mit einem CAD Konstruktionsteil realisiert.

Durch eure nachfragen wurde mir erst Ein weiteres Problem bewusst.  Der Antrieb muss regelmäßig auf ein anderes baugleiches Ventil umgesetzt werden. Dadurch fallen Positionssensoren grundsätzlich raus . Und die Fahrweg Kalibration muss jedes Mal neu ausgeführt werden können.

Der Notbetrieb sollte möglich sein ist aber kein sicherheitsrelevantes Kriterium. Deswegen darf es eine Zeit X dauern um den Antrieb vom Ventil zu trennen um es dann manuell zu betätigen.
Notposition bei stromausfall waere gut ist aber erstmal nicht gefordert.

Ein Austausch des mechanischen Ventils gegen ein elektrisches ist nicht möglich.

Das Ventil dichtet ein Vakuum von bis zu 10 e -9 mBar gegen Atmosphäre ab.

@JSEngineering

Wenn ich "elektrische Antriebe drehmoment"  google werde ich bei meinem Wissensstand ziemlich erschlagen.

Hast du vielleicht noch einen Vorschlag für ein weiteres einschränkendes Suchwort?


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Februar 2022)

wave schrieb:


> Der Antrieb muss regelmäßig auf ein anderes baugleiches Ventil umgesetzt werden. Dadurch fallen Positionssensoren grundsätzlich raus .


Warum das? Wenn das regelmäßig passiert würde ich doch von vornherein zwei Antriebe vorsehen oder ist dafür das Geld nicht da?



wave schrieb:


> Der Notbetrieb sollte möglich sein ist aber kein sicherheitsrelevantes Kriterium. Deswegen darf es eine Zeit X dauern um den Antrieb vom Ventil zu trennen um es dann manuell zu betätigen.


Ist ja OK, aber es ist Mühe und Arbeitszeit. Schlußendlich tut es dem Material auch nicht gut, ständig umgebaut zu werden (s.o.). Ich würde mir da lieber einen (zwei?) Antrieb(e) mit Handrad anbauen.



wave schrieb:


> Wenn ich "elektrische Antriebe drehmoment"  google werde ich bei meinem Wissensstand ziemlich erschlagen.


Das "Drehmoment" laß erstmal raus, das ergibt sich, wenn Du Dich für einen Hersteller entscheidest.
Ich würde nach "Ventilantrieb multiturn" suchen.


----------



## JesperMP (15 Februar 2022)

Ich kenne Auma und Deufra Ventilantriebe.
Die kann man mit Endschalter oder Momentschalter oder beide bestellen.
Und mit oder ohne Handrad für den Notbetrieb.


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

Hört sich für mich so an, dass ein höchstinnovatives Startup an allen möglichen Vakuumanlagen weltweit ohne Aufwand eine supertolle neue Funktion implementieren will, indem einfach auf ein bestehendes Nadelventil nen Antrieb draufgebaut wird, welches dann mit nem Raspi angesteuert wird...

Ich hab immer noch grad sowas im Kopf:


Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal nen Bild oder Typ von dem Ventil posten🙄


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

wave schrieb:


> Ein Austausch des mechanischen Ventils gegen ein elektrisches ist nicht möglich.
> 
> Das Ventil dichtet ein Vakuum von bis zu 10 e -9 mBar gegen Atmosphäre ab.


Vielleicht kann man ja ein zusätzliches elektrisches Ventil auf der Atmosphärenseite zusätzlich davorschrauben...


----------



## JesperMP (15 Februar 2022)

Die Auma und Deufra Antriebe kann man entweder als Schwenkantribe (weniger als 360˚ Drehung) oder Drehantriebe (mehr als 360˚ Drehung) haben.


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Auma und Deufra Antriebe kann man entweder als Schwenkantribe (weniger als 360˚ Drehung) oder Drehantriebe (mehr als 360˚ Drehung) haben.


Ich kenn von beiden nix "kleines"... aber vielleicht teilt der TE ja wenigstens noch die Nennweite mit, von der wir hier reden...


----------



## JesperMP (15 Februar 2022)

Ach ja, it hatte im Kopf das es etwas grösser wäre.


wave schrieb:


> Bei der Drehbewegung fuehrt die Welle einen Weg von ca 10 mm in axialer Richtung aus.


Das ist eventuell ein Problem bei Auma, wenn es die Welle direkt bewegen soll.





						AUMA: Antriebe SDL/SDG
					






					www.auma.com
				





> Hübe: 50 mm - 80 mm


----------



## JesperMP (15 Februar 2022)

Ich denke jetzt eine lineare Stellantrieb wäre die Lösung.
Aber, die haben kein Handrad für den manuellen Bedienung


----------



## wave (15 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich kenn von beiden nix "kleines"... aber vielleicht teilt der TE ja wenigstens noch die Nennweite mit, von der wir hier reden...


Genau, die haben nix kleines.   Dashandventil hat DN25 (25mm oeffnungsweite). Hersteller des bestehenden mech ventil . kann ich erst naechste woche benennen.
@ducati.   Du hast grob recht mit deiner Annahme   

Deine Idee mit 2. elektrischen Ventil ist  . Aber das waere dann ein erheblicher kostenfaktor weil es Ultra hochvakuum tauglich sein muss. Deswegen haben die ja das mechanische verbaut das im regelbetrieb nur alle paar Monate einmal genutzt wird.


----------



## wave (15 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich denke jetzt eine lineare Stellantrieb wäre die Lösung.
> Aber, die haben kein Handrad für den manuellen Bedienung


Linear geht nicht. Es Muss eine drehbewegung multiturn sein um das Ventil zu betaetigen.


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich denke jetzt eine lineare Stellantrieb wäre die Lösung.
> Aber, die haben kein Handrad für den manuellen Bedienung


Kommt drauf an, ob die Spindel sich trotzdem drehen muss...

@TE, wie willst Du denn nen Antrieb auswählen, wenn Du das Ventil erst nächste Woche zu Gesicht bekommst und von dem Teil selber nix weisst? 🙄


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

Ich würd nach nem Magnetventil suchen, was die Anforderungen erfüllt.
Der Antrieb würde auch Geld kosten, der Adapter aus dem 3D-Drucker auch und ausserdem wärs dann kein Gebastel...


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

Elektrische Ventilstellantriebe
					

Elektrische Ventilstellantriebe




					arbor.swagelok.com
				




Angeblich für Nadelventile geeignet und für 20 Umdrehungen... aber ich kenn die nicht. Erste Seite bei Google "elektrischer Ventilantrieb für Nadelventile"


----------



## NBerger (15 Februar 2022)

Na das hört sich nach völligem Versagen an...

Vakuum 10 e^-9 mit nem Handrad... Das Teil wird sicher nicht für die permanente automatisierte (gefühlsneutrale) Verstellung geeignet sein.

Das Ergebnis wird über eher kurz als lang eine Undichtigkeit sein.

Das hat eher so den Carakter "Ich bau mir mal ein Beatmungsgerät".
Nicht bös sein aber das wird nichts werden.


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Februar 2022)

wave schrieb:


> Deswegen haben die ja das mechanische verbaut das im regelbetrieb nur alle paar Monate einmal genutzt wird.





NBerger schrieb:


> Das Teil wird sicher nicht für die permanente automatisierte (gefühlsneutrale) Verstellung geeignet sein.


da ist was dran...

erzähl doch mal genauer, was Ihr vor habt... zumal wenn Du schreibst


wave schrieb:


> Der Antrieb muss regelmäßig auf ein anderes baugleiches Ventil umgesetzt werden.



Ist das eine Versuchsanlage? Ein Teststand? Ein Prototyp? Was macht Ihr damit?
Und wenn die Ventile für "alle paar Monate" ausgelegt sind, warum sollen sie jetzt regelmäßig ferngesteuert werden?


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

Naja, Vakuum sind keine 1000bar 🤪 
Das ist schon dicht. Solche Ventile haben eher andere Anforderungen...
Aber ich hab weiter oben schon geschrieben, ich würd nen neues komplettes Ventil mit Antrieb kaufen, was den Anforderungen entspricht. Das wär dann kein Gebastel. Evtl. nen Magnetventil...
Aber sicherlich könnten wir hier besser helfen, wenn der TE mehr Details zu seinem hochgeheimen Projekt verraten würde. Aber dann wärs nicht so spannend😂


----------



## wave (15 Februar 2022)

Das swagelok system ist auch interessant.

 aber so wie ich das verstehe fährt es mit einer Rutschkupplung mit definierten Drehmoment in die geschlossen Position. wenn man dann öffnen möchte vermute ich ein höheres Losbrechmoment als die feststellt kraft war. Dann wird die Rutschkupplung zu schwach sein um das Ventil wieder zu öffnen.

@ducati. Du hast recht. ich bin nicht gut vorbereitet  .  Es ist aber kein nadelventil . Etwa so:








						UHV-Ganzmetall-Eckventil "Easy Close" - VAT Ventile
					

VAT 54.1 Ultrahochvakuum-Ganzmetall-Eckventil - Easy Close für extreme UHV-Anforderungen. Leistungsdaten und Vakuumventilkonfigurationen.




					www.vatvalve.com


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

wave schrieb:


> Das swagelok system ist auch interessant.
> 
> aber so wie ich das verstehe fährt es mit einer Rutschkupplung mit definierten Drehmoment in die geschlossen Position. wenn man dann öffnen möchte vermute ich ein höheres Losbrechmoment als die feststellt kraft war. Dann wird die Rutschkupplung zu schwach sein um das Ventil wieder zu öffnen.


Nee... wenn die das nicht nur zur Einmalverwendung verkaufen, dann fährt des schon wieder auf...😂


----------



## wave (15 Februar 2022)

Sorry ist halt eine industriekunde mit hohen Anforderungen an Geheimhaltung.

Der geplante Antrieb gehört zu einer Testvorrichtung. In dieser Testvorrichtung wird  ein technisches System mit Ultrahochvakuum und anderen Spielereien getestet. Nach x Wochen ist das technische System geprüft und wird   ausgetauscht gegen ein neues System. Der besagte elektrische Ventilantrieb verbleibt an der Testvorrichtung.


----------



## JesperMP (15 Februar 2022)

wave schrieb:


> @ducati. Du hast recht. ich bin nicht gut vorbereitet  .  Es ist aber kein nadelventil . Etwa so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm. die Lebensdauer ist 1000 Zyklen. Dann muss man aufpassen dass man mit ein Aktuator die Lebensdauer nicht verkürzt.


wave schrieb:


> Der Antrieb wird ca fünfmal am Tag diese Funktion des Öffnen und Schließen des Ventils ausführen.


Also, nach 200 Werktage = 1 Jahr ist die Lebensdauer aus.


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

Wenn nur Prototypen getestet werden, die man danach entsorgt, wärs ja ok. Wenn fertige Produkte getestet werden, sozusagen als Endabnahme, die danach zum Kunden gehn, würd ich das auch nicht verantworten.
Scheinbar ist doch wieder mal nicht alles ganz so einfach wie "ich bau da mal schnell eben nen Antrieb drauf" 😂 zumindest wenn man ordentliche Qualitätsansprüche an seine Arbeit anlegt 😉 aber vermutlich muss es wie immer einfach nur billig(er) sein...🙄


----------



## JesperMP (15 Februar 2022)

Die Testeinrichtung bleibt, inkl. die Ventil. 
Die Testsysteme (welche getestet werden muss) werden nach x Wochen ausgetauscht.
So verstehe ich das.


----------



## Wincctia (15 Februar 2022)

Hallo Wave, 

wenn es wirklich so experimentell ist könnte hier Evtl auch ein Clousd Loop Schrittmotor gute Dienste leisten. 
Diese kannst du dann ansteuern per Treiber und die Postitionsänderung auswerten wenn sich beim zudrehen nix mehr ändert wird wohl zu sein, und ein paar Schritte gegen Stillstand überleben die Motore normal sehr gut. 

Ist halt sehr Speziell das ganze.

Gruß Tia


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Ist halt sehr Speziell das ganze.


Naja, wenn man denn mal irgendwann weiss, was es für ein Ventil ist, findet man bestimmt auch einen professionellen Antrieb. Zumindest wenn man denn nicht nen halben Tag bei Auma nach nem Antrieb für DN25 sucht...
Und ausserdem, was spricht denn nun dagegen, ein zusätzliches elektrisches Ventil noch davor zu bauen? Ausser Geld? Aber Basteln kostet auch Geld 😉


----------



## wave (15 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Testeinrichtung bleibt, inkl. die Ventil.
> Die Testsysteme (welche getestet werden muss) werden nach x Wochen ausgetauscht.
> So verstehe ich das.


Das ist ja echtes Engineering hier .  Nochmals vielen Dank.
Das 1000x Ventil verbleibt tatsaechlich an dem fertigen System.  Meine Aussage 5x am Tag trifft nur auf die erste Woche zu. Woche 3-12 1x am Tag . dann 1 x alle 3 monate.

Nach 3 Monaten ist es  in so einem system sicherlich the cleanest place on earth. Die Evaluierung  bezueglich outgassing eines zusaetzlichen elektrischen Ventils dauert zu lange.

Das DN40 VAT Ventil aus meinem Link entspricht vom Antrieb exakt dem verbauten Ventil.
Es gibt dann noch ein temperaturproblem ( ca 200 grad ueber stunden an dem Ventil)) das wir mit einem langen flansch zur thermischen entkopplung loesen wollen.  Deshalb gibt es vermutlich gar keinen Anbieter eines  extremeHigh Vacuum ventil elektrisch betaetigt..

Am besten gefaellt mir bisher der rutschkupplung Swagelok antrieb. 
Closedloop stepper mit strombegrenzung=Torquebegrenzung waere auch was.


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Februar 2022)

> Sorry ist halt eine industriekunde mit hohen Anforderungen an Geheimhaltung.



Wahrscheinlich eine iranische Uran-Zentrifuge.


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

wave schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es vermutlich gar keinen Anbieter eines  extremeHigh Vacuum ventil elektrisch betaetigt..


Wieviele Ventil bzw. Antriebshersteller hast Du denn schon angefragt?🙄


----------



## Holzmichl (15 Februar 2022)

Hier stand Mist ...


----------



## wave (16 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wieviele Ventil bzw. Antriebshersteller hast Du denn schon angefragt?🙄


Keinen.  WIe gesagt, ich war nicht gut vorbereitet. Ich habe erst jetzt recherchiert , nichts gefunden,  und gehe  davon aus das XHV komponenten immer bis 300grad celsius spezifiert sind.  Ein -zwangsweise- thermisch entkoppelter elektrischer antrieb ist vermutlich kein geschaeftsmodell fuer die hersteller weil geringe nachfrage.


----------

